# High gloss tyre dressing?



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Used megs hot tyre shine but doesn't last long. Af gloss is ok but not brilliant. Anything else for a high gloss finish.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Adam's tire shine &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Adams is superb also super glossy if just sprayed on and left


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

for gloss and durability waxaddict slickrims, lasts ages even in the rain and if you spray in the let it evaporate off its super glossy


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Autosmart Highstyle


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Have YOU tried TYRE SLYX by car plan £4 asda


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Having tried a fair few in my time from Megs Endurance and highstyle I always found although they gave a great finish you were left with a sticky finish on the tyres that'd throw up the side

Step up Obsession Nero, not sticky and no sling and leaves a very glossy finish


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bought some sonax extreme tyre gel really wet gloss looking. Do far been on a week in the rain ☔ and still like new.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Megs endurance definitely shiny- i've never had any product sling tbh


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

suds said:


> Megs endurance definitely shiny- i've never had any product sling tbh


Same only really slings if you paint it on with a brush


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah Megs Endurance gel is def shiny, but I have never had it sling up the car unless you apply it and then go for a drive !! 

James


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

+1 for AS Highstyle, cheap for 5l too. 

Apply using a foam applicator or sponge, I leave for around 30minutes whilst I get on with the interior and then buff the tyres to remove any excess dressing.. No sling!


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

Try autoglanz it's oil based I'm thinking so lasts longer. Just tyre needs to be clean before application


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

insanejim69 said:


> Yeah Megs Endurance gel is def shiny, but I have never had it sling up the car unless you apply it and then go for a drive !!
> 
> James


Same here


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll fire pinnacle black onyx into the mix :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I really enjoyed Kenotek Tyre and plastic gloss, nice and shiny!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386730

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

